# Salim Haddad Piano and Organ works



## bigfatchords (Mar 13, 2020)

What do you guys think of my (Salim Haddad's) compositions, such as the Four Virtuoso Etudes in Memory of Sorabji Op. 1, Concert Etude for the Left Hand, "Descent into Darkness" Op. 3, Organ Etude No. 1, "Ocean Tempest" Op. 4, Apparition (piano solo) Op. 9 and others. Thank you.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn4InNxhb_6u4BH-C2yFoRg

https://www.sheetmusicplus.com/publishers/salim-haddad/8853


----------

